# Velocity Bottom Fed



## JakesSA (16/6/15)

Another in the range of open air flow atties, here I opted to replace the centre pin instead of drilling straight through. From customer feedback I understand that large diameter single drain hole atties with a flat base are subject to tilt angle errors when feeding, meaning it often happens that only one of the two wicks gets fed properly. Hence the extended centre pin with holes on either side.

Below is the pin pressed into the positive post and the new insulator made for it.




Spot the difference .. 




Hope the new owners leave some feedback here soon ..

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (16/6/15)

@JakesSA , i admire your work and dedication for the bottom fed crusade!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (16/6/15)

As @Silver said...we bottom feeders are forever in your debt for keeping us fed...from the bottom 

Nicely done, once again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (16/6/15)

I agree with @Silver & @free3dom, but just not the way that @free3dom put it .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike (16/6/15)

Bottom fed is becoming more and more attractive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (16/6/15)

Mike said:


> Bottom fed is becoming more and more attractive.



My turn: REALLY?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (16/6/15)

johan said:


> My turn: REALLY?





Well played!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (16/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Well played!



You be on the watch! I'll get to you sometime somehow .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (16/6/15)

If I wasn't spending my money elsewhere, seeing this and that temp controlled flask squonker... Oh man.


----------



## free3dom (17/6/15)

johan said:


> You be on the watch! I'll get to you sometime somehow .





I'll tread lightly....or not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

